# !!FINAL DAYS!! NSW bag limit survey - Closes 31st July



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi all,
only nine days to go to complete the survey. Have your say, no need to write letters you can do it on-line. Easy peasy!
Here is the link.
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/nswfishreview2013


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

This proposal will make live bait sharing illegal.

Issue: Transshipping of fish
Proposal: Prohibit transshipping of fish species from one boat to another when on any waters by persons where the fishing activities that resulted in the catch are subject to NSW recreational fishing rules

So you will be breaking the law if:
you hand over a couple of yakkas to a mate on the water.
share a livebait tank.
give your leftover livies to someone at the end of a session.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Issue: Transshipping of fish
> Proposal: Prohibit transshipping of fish species from one boat to another when on any waters by persons where the fishing activities that resulted in the catch are subject to NSW recreational fishing rules
> 
> So you will be breaking the law if:
> ...


Don't think the proposal is aimed at livies, Garry.

I think the "transshipping" proposal is aimed at stopping you handing over that seventh legal kingy to me, so you can catch and keep more kings. (or from giving me your hundred-and-first yakka, so you can legally catch another one).

I have no probs with any of the proposed reductions to any of bag limits.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

You are right Tom the proposal is not aimed a livies. Trouble is that the scenario that I put forward is valid even though it is unintentional and it will make this practice illegal if thats what the law is. The fisheries officer may not see that distinction.
The good thing about the survey is that there is a section for comments where you can point things like this out.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Signed and delivered


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

2 Kingfish limit would kill the charter industry. 2 Jemfish would make a run to the shelf less desirable.
No problems with the 20 to 10 reductions though.
I hope they read all the stuff I wrote, I have put far more time into my research than they have to theirs.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Four days left to shape your fishing future. 
This survey is open to anyone but affects only fishers.
Do it now.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Today the Minister announced an Extension to August 31.

I wonder if that's because the Discussion Paper contains 54 Terms of Reference


----------



## norevo (Jun 4, 2013)

So do you guys think they will actually take the time to read or even consider any of our comments or views?just asking a question that's all...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

spooled1 said:


> Today the Minister announced an Extension to August 31.
> 
> I wonder if that's because the Discussion Paper contains 54 Terms of Reference


No it's because they read kezas submission


----------



## Macca (Nov 25, 2005)

http://www.mydailynews.com.au/news/fish ... r/1966383/

A bit more info from the Tweed Daily today...............quote "possession limits included in the discussion paper, which include total fish possessed at home, was a peculiar strategy that would be prohibitively difficult to enforce"

Curious how this would be policed?


----------

